# SSH Sessions stay open

## vad3r

Hi,

i have a pretty strange problem with my servers if users connect to them through VPN. If the VPN session ends and the user was connected via ssh the sessions stay open. 

```
root     pts/9     16Oct06 17days  0.04s  0.04s -bash

root     pts/10    17Oct06 17days  0.03s  0.03s -bash

root     pts/11    19Oct06 15days  0.05s  0.05s -bash

root     pts/12    17Oct06 17days  0.01s  0.01s -bash

root     pts/13    17Oct06 17days  0.02s  0.02s -bash

root     pts/14    18Oct06 16days  0.09s  0.09s -bash

root     pts/15    18Oct06 16days  0.18s  0.18s -bash

root     pts/16    18Oct06 16days  0.01s  0.01s -bash

```

Is there a way to have this sessions closed automatically?

Thx

Daniel

----------

## think4urs11

ClientAliveInterval / TCPKeepAlive in /etc/ssh/sshd_config are set?

----------

